# New install of FreeBSD_8



## a129878 (Mar 15, 2010)

From the same system, How do I get `telnet localhost` to go?
Currently I am getting:-
 Connected .....
 Escape char......
 Usage: telnetd [-4] [-6] [-a ............
 Connection closed by foriegn host.   # Which is this system!
Its as though I have missed something!
.


----------



## jailed (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello,

First of all, I suggest you to use SSH instead of telnet.

To enable telnet, edit /etc/inetd.conf and uncomment the line contains telnet. Then add 
	
	



```
inetd_enable="YES"
```
 to your /etc/rc.conf And restart your rc.

I strongly suggest you to use SSH.

Have a good day.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2010)

OP reports something that looks like a syntax error instead of a 'connection refused' type message. Do you get the same error with [cmd=]telnet 127.0.0.1[/cmd]? If not, check /etc/hosts.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2010)

a129878 said:
			
		

> ```
> Usage: telnetd [-4] [-6] [-a ............
> Connection closed by foriegn host.
> ```


Did you start telnetd using inetd? If so, check /etc/inetd.conf. There's probably a syntax error on the line that enables telnetd. Or a bad option.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Or a bad option.



Like 'enable telnet'


----------



## a129878 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yup I know all about ssh, ssl etc.

telnet 127.0.0.1 gives the same problem.

Found it myself.
rc.conf cannot have leading white space.
I had replaced the # with a " " (space character).

SirDice was on the ball!!

DD has a VERY distinct Icon - doubt I will ever forget it !
Thats probably why he is way way beyond us oldie juniors (I love that title, 40 years in Computors, par), a moderator.
Any connection with Arnies "Terminator", I wonder!

.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2010)

a129878 said:
			
		

> Any connection with Arnies "Terminator", I wonder!



You're not far off.


----------

